# isuhunter's Lawn Journal



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

2 days into discovering the site and I cannot get enough of it

Before discovering TLF I had plans to overseed my lawn this fall. Working in the agricultural field and as an agronomist for a while I love the science that goes into soil and raising a crop (aka lawn).

Follow along for my journey of striving to have a Tier 2 yard while letting 2 young boys, a German Shorthair Pointer, and my love for Deere play in my lawn.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

First off let's meet the gang...

The boys - they have a love for driving their gator and playing sports in the yard
X748 - I have a love for JD garden tractors and this summer I was able to pick up this unit in Wisconsin (5 hrs away) This is definitely more than I need for my yard but with the amount of trees the 14 bu bagger sure helps out! I enjoy doing snow removal so I went with this unit for getting around town and taking care of other driveways



Sprayer mounted on my old 445 - I need to work on mounts for my new mower


Toro 22" Recycler


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Photos of our 12,000 sqft lawn Northern Mix Sun/Shake (TTTF, PRG, KBG)
Front yard

[/url

Back yard
[url=https://postimages.org/]







]


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Yesterday I soil sampled the lawn and the sample is on its way to Midwest Labs.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Very quick turn around from Midwest Labs in Omaha. Sampled and shipped last Thursday


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Bought a new spreader shortly after joining this forum...I can feel another addiction growing and had an old bag of Milogranite in the garage so if course I had the urge to spread it


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

How much for the spreader? Happy with it I definitely need to update mine


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

M32075 said:


> How much for the spreader? Happy with it I definitely need to update mine


@M32075 It was $111 - best spreader I've ever used! I've only used the black and green scotts plastic ones in the past.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Seedlings are growing, now to keep the kids off the barespots

Picked up some fertilizer form Zimco and from Siteone.

Zimco warehouse just opened down the road from my work. Super helpful guy and great customer service. Anyone else use Zimco?


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Sprayer parts have been ordered. I'm thinking of making a combo unit that can mount on either my mower or sit on top of my spreader box.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Started the sprayer build tonight...


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Here is the sprayer mounted on the mower, I have it setup to run on either the mower or I can clamp it to my spreader.



Also have been doing some work on the deck!


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Well I sprayed 4 oz per acre of Tenacity today. I'm nervous for the streaking...
Also I need knew I needed gussets on my sprayer frame...


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

The tenacity has really started to show some problematic areas and the cool temps haven't helped it along.

Went in and sprayed a tank mix of at T-Zone SE and quincorlac on the backyard as there where the problems are. Hopefully this will help out.



Also been busy working on the deck.


----------



## isuhunter (Sep 23, 2020)

Trying to figure out the color variation on my yard. Really giving consideration to a tenovation this summer...


----------

